# Tarpoon at OIP..



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Caught his morning.. Said 100 lbs..


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm guessing there was a purpose in killing that fish? That's a lot of cat food.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

a said:


> I'm guessing there was a purpose in killing that fish? That's a lot of cat food.


Actually there is. The Coopers killed 2 and it will do 2 things. First off it will be on display in their taxidermy showroom and second of all it will provide Chad with a lot of information and measurements on how to make fiberglass replica mounts for future mounts. He already has plans to create new replica mounts including providing a lot info on the mouth which supposedly is lacking in the industry on fiberglass mounts.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

saw that on social media! Wow, I'd like to catch one of those. How is she holding that up like that???


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job Beth!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I am with realtor would like to catch one where is OIP ??


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

submariner said:


> I am with realtor would like to catch one where is OIP ??


Okaloosa island pier.


----------



## Debt-Finder (Jun 21, 2008)

Skeeterdone said:


> Said 100 lbs..


Dang, first time in a while I have seen someone under estimate a fish. That thing looks over 100lbs.


----------



## captnroger (Jun 27, 2013)

Depends on how big the woman in the picture is.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

a said:


> I'm guessing there was a purpose in killing that fish? That's a lot of cat food.


if it was properly and legally tagged, why do you care?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That's 1 big sardine. Good job. Saw a few Wednesday on another pier. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Debt-Finder said:


> Dang, first time in a while I have seen someone under estimate a fish. That thing looks over 100lbs.


That's what I said..If it's only 100 that puts her at about 75.. And if she can hold that up with a smile they need to piss test her for performance enhancing drugs!! I wouldn't want to piss her off. Obviously we know who wears the pants in that family!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great job on the Silver King. As long as the permits are good to go and using for research. Two thumbs up.
Whyme


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Chads was much Bigger, he caught in Navarre July 4th. Fine folks, and they do good things!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

captnroger said:


> Depends on how big the woman in the picture is.


She's not too big but that still looks bigger then a 100lbs!!! Dang fine un there!!!:thumbup:


----------



## txsouthcc (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow! Nice catch!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

I just don't understand killing that fish.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dunt said:


> I just don't understand killing that fish.


Go hug a tree


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Dunt said:


> I just don't understand killing that fish.


Little late to the party.


sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

lettheairout said:


> Little late to the party.
> 
> 
> sent from somewhere your not


*you're




:thumbup:


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Splittine said:


> Go hug a tree


I do. A lot.


----------

